# a whole bucha FOTDs =] enjoy!



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 2, 2008)

First time using Aqualine today.
yea kinda hard to believe but ive never
actually worn any Liquidlast liner until today =]
i looove!

MAC
Untitled Paint
Nylon e/s
Texture e/s
BrownDown e/s
Carbon e/s
Blondes Gold Pigment
Aqualine Liquidlast Liner
Smolder e/l
Stud brow pencil
Fleshpot l/s
Oal l/l
Sugarimmed Dazzleglass.
Fluer Power Blush

http://i35.tinypic.com/ve4spv.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/b8te9z.jpg



Viva Glam Theme Day on Sat

MAC
Auburn l/l
Viva Glam I l/s
Viva Glam VI l/g
Teddy e/l
Mulch e/s
Typographic e/s
Scene e/s
Brule e/s
Nylon e/s
Solar riche Bronzer
















Purple!
MAC
Beauty Marked e/s
Fig 1 e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Hepcat e/s
Seedy Pearl e/s
Frost Pigment
Smolder e/l
Warm Soul Blush
Lip Conditioner
http://i35.tinypic.com/27yps1z.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/ocsww.jpg


Greys

Idol eyes e/s
Kinght Devine e/s
Carbon e/s
Shroom e/s
Smolder e/l
Beet l/l
Viva Glam IV l/s
http://i37.tinypic.com/511zsl.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/ine98j.jpg


and here is an UNEDITED pic crom a shoot i just did last week!

http://i35.tinypic.com/2d2qaa.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lovely!! Beautiful looks..I love the purple...No, I can't pick a fav! They are all fabulous!! Love your fotd's


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES you are effin gorjus! love the purple look


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! That 3rd look is to die for, and I absolutely love the aqualine! <3


----------



## jdechant (Dec 2, 2008)

Ugghh..I love love love them alll!!!! Especially the first one with the liquidlast liner..i am still a liquidlast liner virgin..hmm..NOT FOR LONG THOUGH..i gotta get some of that stuff!! Beautiful~


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm loving the first pic. So gorgeous!!!! Fleshpot looks so nice on you


----------



## Dani (Dec 2, 2008)

LOVEEE them all especially the first!!!
And I used the Ardells from the first FOTD on halloween =)


----------



## ShauntyXD (Dec 2, 2008)

O_O <3 <3 <3!!! MA's like you are what i search for everyday.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 2, 2008)

i looove all ur looks! freakin gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, as always


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Dec 2, 2008)

great pics! i love them all!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 2, 2008)

All very hot! especially the red lips!!


----------



## damsel (Dec 2, 2008)

omg! these are all freaking hot!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous as always! I love your work :]


----------



## Jot (Dec 2, 2008)

wow you are seriously amazing


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

I love them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stunning!


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 2, 2008)

In awe, as always!!! Your skills are amazing!!


----------



## User67 (Dec 2, 2008)

I love them all & the lips in the first pic are ridiculously sexy!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the Viva Glam look!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Dec 2, 2008)

_omg..they all are_ *WONDERFULL*!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

love your work!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Dec 2, 2008)

They R All Great But The First One Is Amazing!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgous love all the looks


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastic looks!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_LOVEEE them all especially the first!!!
And I used the Ardells from the first FOTD on halloween =)_

 
theyre adorable! i love them!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks so much loves!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 2, 2008)

I am floored by your ever increasingly phenomenal artwork, you are so skilled in the art of makeup.  I truly admire that ability to create such amazing looks.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 2, 2008)

Flawless application on all of them and your brows are fierce!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2008)

You are crazy talented (and gorgeous too!). Love them all!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 2, 2008)

u friggin rock. i love it.


----------



## JollieJanice (Dec 2, 2008)

Girl you rocked those looks and the tat is straight fire.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

beautiful look!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Dec 2, 2008)

Love all the looks! Very talented!


----------



## makeba (Dec 2, 2008)

You make it sooo much fun being a girl!!!!!!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 2, 2008)

i always love ALL your fotd's! ahhh such talent!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 2, 2008)

I absolutely love everything you do.
You're such an inspiration!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 2, 2008)

Chica, Your face painting skillz are HOT!!!
Luv all the looks!!!
~Gorgeous~


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Dec 2, 2008)

They're all freakin gorgeous!!
I love them all.


----------



## SDD (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow! These are all so amazing! Great work.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*That's the kinda make up I wear everyday. Love it!*


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh wow, these are all so fabulous!
I think the first might be my favorite, but oh, it's so hard to choose.


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 2, 2008)

great looks mama - i wear the holiday ribbons on my head like that at work  too!! hehe ;]


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the way your lips look in the first pic!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastic! You look beautiful!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

oh ooooo , I have a new lemming. the aqualiner .. It looks awesome on you.. its my fav fotd of urs.. the rest of the fotds are awesome too..


----------



## bsquared (Dec 3, 2008)

*i love every single look! amazing! especially the lip color!*


----------



## TheProphetess (Dec 3, 2008)

Woah gorgeous - all of them!!
Prefer that purple look <3

You're really pretty ;-)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love love love the purple look!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow.. Smokin'!!!


----------



## Frae (Dec 3, 2008)

Really, really gorgeous look.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------

